# what is the most underrated and overrated mac lipstick?



## redwhiteblue (Jul 29, 2009)

I am not sure about underrated but for me blankety was a nightmare. It was very overrated.


----------



## HustleRose (Jul 29, 2009)

most overrated- myth. it made me look like i was dead. 

most underrated- morange. it's really wearable even though it looks scary in the tube.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 29, 2009)

most overrated - Real Doll... seriously, how many baby bubble gum pink lustres does MAC make? More than any of us can poke a bloody stick at, it isnt unique nor undupeable and MAC will never stop making those sorts of pinks... Miss Ross comes to mind, California Dreamin, Fun Fun... bleh.... take your pick, they all fit the description.

Most underrated - Strawbaby. This colour should be perm. There just arent that many unscary reds available and this one is super tame for all the girlies who love the idea of wearing red but arent ready to jump into the deep end with Russian Red yet


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 29, 2009)

overrated: none
underrated: Patisseire l/s. This lipstick should be perm and it's the perfect lipstick that everyone should have!


----------



## MissMarley (Jul 29, 2009)

overrated- Myth, so many of us can't pull it off
underrated- Pervette- makes for such a cool mod look!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

Overrated - Myth, Brave New Bronze 
Underrated - Snob (great pink)  Aloof (best nude ever) and VGI (Best Red ever)


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2009)

overrated - myth for sure! made me look horrid!

underrated - hue, cremecup and i agree on strawbaby! such a pretty colour!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 29, 2009)

The most overrated MAC l/s, IMO, is Hug Me. It is so not wearable for this NC 15/20ish, dark hair & eyed girl. I don't know if it's my pigmented lips or what, but this has always, always looked awful on me!

I know it's different for everyone, but my underrated fave is Lovelorn. It's a great pink that I hardly hear anything about!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

more Overrated ones to me are - Lollipop Lovin, Fashion Mews and Lavender Whip...nice but wayyy overrated


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 29, 2009)

Overrated: Lavender Whip 
Underrated: Shy Girl


----------



## Cinci (Jul 29, 2009)

Overrated: Fleshpot..   I might as well just be using concealer!

Underrated: Pink Freeze


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 29, 2009)

Overrated: Angel, Syrup
Underrated: Bombshell, Sweetie, Lovelorn and Midimauve


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 29, 2009)

I LOVE  classical.  I picked it up from a cco long ago and it's the perfect pale peachy pink color.  I believe it was from the Danse collection? Very expensive on e-bay...does anyone wear it anymore?


----------



## Hilly (Jul 29, 2009)

Overrated: snob


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_more Overrated ones to me are - *Lollipop Lovin*, Fashion Mews and Lavender Whip...nice but wayyy overrated_

 
No longer friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Overrated: Angel
Underrated: Hue

imo ;-;


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^But, But I still lurrve you!!! You Lollipop Lovin thang you!! Not to mention it doesn't look on everyone like it does on you!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 29, 2009)

overrated: lollipop loving. its pretty and i love the duochrome, but its not THE best lipstick ever or anything.. _or _worth $30 on ebay


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 29, 2009)

It sells for that much on eBay?
I could make a small fortune off of my collection of them o_o;


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 29, 2009)

overrated: angel, lollipop lovin, snob
underrated: i dunno

i cant believe so many people hate myth! its my favourite lipstick ever and ive gone through like 6 tubes.


----------



## Deirdre (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know about overrated.  I know I've got caught up in the hype, and bought a few that didn't suit me.  I know I was able to trade that weird salmon colour from the Raquel cover story for some good haulage.

Underrated: Embraceable.  Oh how deeply I love that shade, and I'm nearly finished my second (and only) tube.


----------



## elementaire (Jul 29, 2009)

overrated : myth

underrated : craving, A rose romance


----------



## jungleland (Jul 30, 2009)

Overrated: agree with Lollipop lovin I can only wear it paired with Smile dazzleglasse.
St Germain, Lavander whip, two horrible horrible colours on me
VGV I'm all for a nude lippie but wearing this or  wearing nothing is the same thing for me!
Cutester another one which doesn't show on my lips at all.

Underrated I'm not really sure but maybe VGVI, just because I hear a lot of  VGV  being perfect for everyone  (again not for me!) while this one is the perfect nude lippie for me.
I concur about Strawbaby it's a very nice colour, very wearable (sp?), actually if someone could suggest me some dupe I would be very grateful


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 30, 2009)

Overrated: Angel
Underrated: Eden Rocks


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know of too many overrated ones because i seem to like all the LE lipsticks but most underrated for me is Strawbaby i adore this color and can actually where it ( i need to pick up a back up) and Body Suit i don't know why but i love this color yes it's a nude but i have super pigmented lips and it works well.


----------



## rehana (Jul 31, 2009)

Overrated: Snob

Underrated: EMBRACEABLE!!!! I love it!!! It's my perfect everyday color...Sweetie, Bombshell and Rambling Rose!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 31, 2009)

to me, Real Doll is overrated. It hardly showed up on my lips! I prefer Snob


----------



## MissResha (Aug 1, 2009)

overrated: lollipop loving

underrated: SO SCARLET!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao


----------



## cloudsweare (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't know of any overrated ones.

But, Syrup is underrated for sure. Never heard many people mention it on here. And, it is my favorite MAC L/S. It's just gorgeous.


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 10, 2015)

Overrated: Myth, Snob and Saint Germain
Underrated: Twig, Amorous, Brick O La and Viva Glam 2


----------



## geeko (Mar 10, 2015)

Over rated: Myth

  Under rated: Crosswires. It works on almost everyone that i know of


----------



## Howards End (Mar 13, 2015)

Underrated Myth lol it's one of my HG nudes  Overrated VG5


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 15, 2015)

I need to give thought to overrated, but underrated for sure is Till Tomorrow.


----------



## AnitaK (Mar 15, 2015)

Overrated: Myth

  Underrated: Crosswires, Amorous, and Craving


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Overrated Rebel or Morange  or Myth Underrated Viva Glam V or VI. How everyone does not own them is beyond me lol


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

The most underrated is Syrup and overrated is Myth


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 16, 2015)

Tbh, reading these comments, not every color is meant for everyone so I don't know if a lipstick is truly "over or under-rated".  Everyone has their preferences and not everyone can wear a blue based color etc.  I'm pale, for instance, and Viva Glam V shows up lovely on me.  It may not on others.  And yeah,if you are a redhead, you probably are not going to look good in snob or maybe you do.  Js.


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

Overrated creme d nude  Underrated sweetie


----------



## bassgirl97 (Jul 29, 2015)

overrated- creme cup. terrible application, melts, slips off the lips and goes around your lip line, re-application constantly needed
  underrated- captive. most versatile color as far as it could work with every liner and every eye look, it would work for every skin tone !!!


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Overrated their prep & prime, underrated their foundation


----------



## LeMoon (Nov 20, 2018)

Overrrated: Velvet Teddy (don't get the hype)
Underrated: Pink Pigeon


----------



## TraceyMc (Nov 20, 2018)

Overrated : Myth, Hue, Crème cup

Underrated : Crosswires , Hot Chocolate (ltd ed) , Crème in your Coffee , Craving .


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 20, 2018)

Overrated: Not sure if there is one.

Underrated: Viva Glam II!


----------

